
Forget TikTok. China’s Powerhouse App Is WeChat, and Its Power Is Sweeping - ezequiel-garzon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/04/technology/wechat-china-united-states.html
======
yyyuutt
I'm ambivalent about Facebook, but its pretty scary that it could end up like
an American version of WeChat. I have to avoid.

